# Anyone out there who can roll lightweight fenders?



## jpromo (Nov 12, 2012)

A while back, I picked up a 1960 fender-less Schwinn Traveler that, coincidentally, I had the correct stainless fenders laying around for. Unfortunately, the rear fender has a big backbend in it that I haven't been able to work into shape to fit correctly. I was just wondering if anybody out there had the capability to work a skinny, lightweight fender? I contacted Wes and his setup only handles the wider stuff. I know some of the old english wheels had interchangeable wheels for various sizes so I figured it worth a shot.

Thanks for any help!


----------

